# Thessaloniki Cricket Club (Est. 2015)



## owzat (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I'll cut right to the chase here - myself and a few cricket-mad Brit and Greek-Aussie expats are trying to start (or to tell the truth re-start) a cricket club in Thessaloniki. At the moment we're looking for new members, with the immediate goal of playing a match in Corfu this August against a couple of local sides there, and the longer-term aim of establishing a proper club, playing more regular fixtures, and introducing the game to newcomers.

As I mentioned we are looking for new members, so if you have any knowledge of the game please get in touch! Having said that, all are welcome and skill is no barrier, and even if you'd just like to come along and see what it's all about please feel free. 

For more info have a look at our Facebook page: facebook.com/pages/Thessaloniki-Cricket-Club/1600366860249142


----------

